# On Metformin - Still have raging thirst some days



## ANuvva (Aug 3, 2011)

Hi all,

Hopefully someone can recognise these symptoms and offer advice.

I began taking Metformin - 500mg twice daily in early June.

For the couple of months prior to starting average BG based over 40+ readings at different times of day was 9.8. This was accompanied by a regular daytime thirst / need to urinate.

Since starting Metformin there was an immediate improvement in BG levels, but this seems to have tailed off slightly. My regular waking reading is circa 7.6.

60 measures in around 2 months give an average now of 8.19. The higher readings after meals have also come down from 'teens' to 10 - 11.

I am exercising well and feel healthy, but still getting a terrible thirst on 1 or 2 days a week. This is worryingly bad when I have it, but on the days I do not have it everything seems fine.

Anyone experienced this? Have they gone for more Metformin or a combination of drugs?

Going back for a review very soon so any input welcomed.


----------



## trophywench (Aug 3, 2011)

Hiya!

Metformin of itself will not miraculously reduce your Blood Glucose, only help your body deal with glucose.

Glucose = carbohydrate put very very very simply.

So how much carb are you eating and do you eat less on the days you have lower BGs or do you do more exercise those days - or what?

More info needed!  LOL


----------



## Mark T (Aug 3, 2011)

Hiya,

Have you seen Alan S's advice about using the readings from your meter to adjust what you are eating? http://loraldiabetes.blogspot.com/2006/10/test-review-adjust.html

The thirst would tend to indicate that you are still a tad high - I'd expect if you took a BG reading when you are feeling thirsty you would find a high reading.

But well done for the fact you don't regularly feel thirsty!

You are also not at the maximum dose of Metformin yet - so they may opt to increase you.


----------



## Robster65 (Aug 3, 2011)

I assume the thirsty days coincide with the high readings. As suggested, could these be the days that you're not exercising ?

Or maybe stress is taking you higher ?

If your BGs are not high on these couple of days, could it just be that you're dehydrated from your exercise ?

ROb


----------



## Caroline (Aug 4, 2011)

Agree with what others have said, but aso take into consideration how hot it has been recently too. If you have been more active you will be sweating and peeing more as this is one way the body gets rid of excess heat. If this is the case you will need to drink more to replace lost fluids.


----------

